# Lewis & Clark/Pike/US Exploring expeditions



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

If any at all of these 'Tartarian' cities, structures, exhibitions, canals and populaces etc across N.America were already extant in 1800, would not the 1804 Lewis and Clark expedition, 1806 Pike expedition, the 1838 US Exploring expedition, the Amerindians, French, British, Canadians, Mexicans, Dutch and Spanish have somewhere referred to them in their records?!

​
If these cities, structures, exhibitions, canals and populaces were_ not_ already physically in existence in 1800, and if by dint of their size, skill, perfection, style, function, exaggerated ornateness and accelerated speed of construction in the years 1840-1910, their presence cannot reasonably be explained, then would this lend credence to Albers' claim that they literally grew in situ "Transfer of Information Through the Earth" Tesla-style, or that the builders were aided by Divine/magical/angelic/demonic/alien/powers-unknown assistance, or else a Velikovskian amnesiacal reset/distortion of our reality?!

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-05-06 20:38:59Reaction Score: 1




Mifletz said:


> If any at all of these 'Tartarian' cities, structures, exhibitions, canals and populaces etc across N.America were already extant in 1800, would not the 1804 Lewis and Clark expedition, 1806 Pike expedition, the 1838 US Exploring expedition, the Amerindians, French, British, Canadians, Mexicans, Dutch and Spanish have somewhere referred to them in their records?!
> 
> 
> If these cities, structures, exhibitions, canals and populaces were_ not_ already physically in existence in 1800, and if by dint of their size, skill, perfection, style, function, exaggerated ornateness and accelerated speed of construction in the years 1840-1910, their presence cannot reasonably be explained, then would this lend credence to Albers' claim that they literally grew in situ "Transfer of Information Through the Earth" Tesla-style, or that the builders were aided by Divine/magical/angelic/demonic/alien/powers-unknown assistance, or else a Velikovskian amnesiacal reset/distortion of our reality?!


The only written place I've seen mention or hints is in that book KD posted in our literature section.
Some Spanish missionaries and explorers...
But you won't find any English ones, that's for sure.
Most of the "natives" (not) here had amnesia too, so maybe approaching the premise from the other direction, and how many peeps a couple hundred years ago didn't have a record extending back too far. 1300s tops, I'm guessing.
American Antiquities and Discoveries in the West


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Son of a BorDate: 2020-05-06 22:17:38Reaction Score: 0




Mifletz said:


> If any at all of these 'Tartarian' cities, structures, exhibitions, canals and populaces etc across N.America were already extant in 1800, would not the 1804 Lewis and Clark expedition, 1806 Pike expedition, the 1838 US Exploring expedition, the Amerindians, French, British, Canadians, Mexicans, Dutch and Spanish have somewhere referred to them in their records?!
> 
> 
> If these cities, structures, exhibitions, canals and populaces were_ not_ already physically in existence in 1800, and if by dint of their size, skill, perfection, style, function, exaggerated ornateness and accelerated speed of construction in the years 1840-1910, their presence cannot reasonably be explained, then would this lend credence to Albers' claim that they literally grew in situ "Transfer of Information Through the Earth" Tesla-style, or that the builders were aided by Divine/magical/angelic/demonic/alien/powers-unknown assistance, or else a Velikovskian amnesiacal reset/distortion of our reality?!


It is a very important question. Have you looked at any historical records? Can you link the theory you tentatively support? What information can you gather in Israeli libraries?


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-05-07 15:42:03Reaction Score: 1


Do we have any reports of cities by Native Americans?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-05-07 16:27:21Reaction Score: 1


I am not sure that our 19th century was actually 100 years long. It seems that chunks of time were taken out.


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MifletzDate: 2020-05-07 20:55:50Reaction Score: 5


Is it your belief that the buildings of the 1893 Chicago World Fair were already standing on the shores of Lake Michigan in 1800?




An architect stated that today, even with computers, diesels, cranes, bulldozers,  excavators, trucks, borers and GPS, it would take *20 years* just to build the lagoon and waterways alone (10 years just to get the permit!).


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-05-07 22:30:43Reaction Score: 0




Mifletz said:


> Is it your belief that the buildings of the 1893 Chicago World Fair were already standing on the shores of Lake Michigan in 1800?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were NOT. It is as they say it was, except for the slave labor. The rest was obvious in its blatant grasping at power and pride. They just won't share the particulars of HOW it was made, and it was the times, so...
There may have been something there covered up, but it wasn't the entire fairgrounds, that's for SURE.
Pure fantasy there.


----------



## mifletzet (Aug 8, 2022)

The Suppressed History of America: The Murder of Meriwether Lewis and the Mysterious Discoveries of the Lewis and Clark Expedition




‘The Suppressed History of America’ (book review)


----------

